
Wikileaks – The HBGary Emails - bluesilver07
https://wikileaks.org/hbgary-emails/?bb
======
rcpt
Am I missing something or weren't these emails released by anonymous in 2011?

[http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2011/02/how-one-
security-...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2011/02/how-one-security-
firm-tracked-anonymousand-paid-a-heavy-price/)

